# Algonquin, IL - WHELEN spot/work lights led



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Brand new lights. 3 sets. 1800 lumens per light. 225.00 per pair + 15.00 shipping usps. 
Retail on strobesnmore for 170.00 for 1 light. This is 1 pair.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

1 kit sold, 2 left


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

2 kits sold, 1 left


----------

